# Anesthesia Specialty Exam?



## sandraboty (May 27, 2010)

Im looking for anyone who has recently taken the Anesthesia/Pain Mnt Specialty Exam.  Im concerned with how much of the test is E/M coding. (which is what I have the least amt of experience with)
Im familiar with anesthesia coding and medical terminology and I am also in the process of taking the AAPC online course.
It seems that this exam is way more involved than I thought, so Id like to see what I should really be studying the most right now.
Im nervous because so many people say they dont pass for like 4 Xs! 
I want to do this right the first time...

I have plenty of time to study but would appreciate any advice.

Thanks,
Sandi


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Jun 1, 2010)

*Anesthesia Specialty exam*

Sandi,

I recently took (and passed, 1st time) the CANPC test.  There really was very few E/M questions.  Out of 150, there were 15-20 Pain management questions and out of those, a small portion were E/Ms.  There was a lot of need to know the physical status modifiers, the modifiers for the docs/crnas (qx, qk, aa, etc) and also the special circumstance codes.  Read the instructions in the front of the book before you start.  It saved me from making some stupid mistakes.

If you want any other specifics, feel free to message me.  Good luck!

Kellie


----------



## sandraboty (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! once I get my thoughts together and see where I'm at, I will surely be messaging you!  There doesnt seem to be a whole of anesthesia people on this sight, does there?

I appreciate your time,
Sandi


----------



## twizzle (Jun 2, 2010)

*CANPC exam*

I took and passed the CANPC exam 3 weeks ago on the first try. I have to say.. 1) I have no anesthesia experience. 2) the exam was tougher than I thought because my version had quite a lot of sedation questions which are not mentioned in the study practicum. In fact I think the practicum is woefully short in preparing you for the exam.... period. As far as E&M goes there were maybe 10 questions. What I found difficult was the length of some of the OP reports. Considering you have only just over 2 minutes per question, some of the reports were 2 full pages which can take 2 minutes to read. I'm not that skilled in spinal surgery and obstetric coding, both of which featured frequently in the exam.
Time was my enemy but I still scraped through.

Good luck in the exam.


----------



## sandraboty (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks, I appreciate any advice I can get. I do anesthesia coding and billing but im still terrified of this exam. Ill be sure to study the details in the front of the book.

Thanks so much!
Sandi


----------



## shearenea (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Sandi, 

Curious to see if you have taken your test yet and if so how was it?  I take mine actually on Saturday and like you feeling very nervous about it and all.

Shea


----------



## SRawstron (Sep 14, 2010)

NIENAJADLY said:


> Sandi,
> 
> I recently took (and passed, 1st time) the CANPC test.  There really was very few E/M questions.  Out of 150, there were 15-20 Pain management questions and out of those, a small portion were E/Ms.  There was a lot of need to know the physical status modifiers, the modifiers for the docs/crnas (qx, qk, aa, etc) and also the special circumstance codes.  Read the instructions in the front of the book before you start.  It saved me from making some stupid mistakes.
> 
> ...


Was wondering where I can find a list of modifiers used in pain management.....qx...etc. what are these? I know about the physical status and the TC, but what and where else can I go for assistance? 

Thank you kindly


----------



## guinnevere (Sep 16, 2010)

SRawstron said:


> Was wondering where I can find a list of modifiers used in pain management.....qx...etc. what are these? I know about the physical status and the TC, but what and where else can I go for assistance?
> 
> Thank you kindly



Hey there. Think you might be talking about medical direction modifiers. All of those can be found in your HCPCS book in the inside cover. They are typically used for anesthesia services (which can include pain mgmt) to indicate the level of payment according to who performed the case. 

For example, an anesthesiologist alone would have a modifier of AA, which indicates to the payor a full level of reimbursement. QK would indicate the physician is supervising 2-4 concurrent CRNA cases. In my experience, Medicare wants the CRNA and physician on seperate lines, so we append the QK to the doc, and the QY to the CRNA (medically directed CRNA). 

There's also a whole shebang about how many cases the physician is supervising at once, and things to consider like "broken medical direction". I don't know who your local Medicare carrier is (mine is Trailblazer) but they will generally have available an "Anesthesia Guidelines" booklet that is invaluable to me. CMS.gov is a great resource, too.

Good luck!


----------



## millortsui (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to take the specialty exam.  In my coding, I don't have to do the patient status P1 to P6.  Any suggestion how I can learn that.  Any question on this part in exam please advice.  Very much appreciate.


----------



## sandraboty (Oct 6, 2010)

My exam isnt until Nov, did you take yours yet?

Sandi


----------



## millortsui (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't taken my yet.  I am scheduled on Dec 12 (the last one of the year).  In the process of preparing it.  I wish I did not have to re-take on 2011.


----------



## mschrist3 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Suggestions*

I just got my results from my specialty anesthesia exam and I did not pass.  I just need to vent I feel the time spent on figuring out the time units is worthless.  How many people have to do this manually anymore?  The time given is barely enough and the operatives notes are long so the stress could be taken down by just giving the time units.  My exam had alot of pain management coding which is difficult when you are strictly anesthesia and do not do any pain.  I am going to take another go at it any suggestions about the best way to manage your time on this test?

Thanks


----------



## OURELVIRA (Oct 28, 2010)

I too am studying to take the exam.  I have not coded anesthesia/pain for about 4 years so any help would be appreciated.  Also, we used ASA codes and did not ever use a crosswalk.  Is the crosswalk usable for the test and where would a person acquire one without paying hundreds of dollars.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Oct 28, 2010)

mschrist3
i am with you, i took the test as well, my weakness is the math part, when your billing system already calcuates this for you, its hard to go and do it yourself. i do primarly anesthesia but some pain. i guess i just have to do practice tests and learning to break the time into units. it is and will be very frustrating to me until i pass because i am determined to do this and pass. i have been coding in this field for 4 years now and i thought i would have passed but of course, its the manual conversions.


----------

